# EK v Wilfa, obvious which is better.....or is it



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The lovely people over at crankhouse have been doing some testing on V60 brews with some surprising results:

https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/blogs/news/from-budget-to-boutique-a-particle-distribution-love-story

What are others thoughts on this...?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

igm45 said:


> The lovely people over at crankhouse have been doing some testing on V60 brews with some surprising results:
> 
> https://www.crankhousecoffee.co.uk/blogs/news/from-budget-to-boutique-a-particle-distribution-love-story
> 
> ...


 Whilst I'm sure the Wilfa is capable of making tasty V60s (as are any of the grinders mentioned), the % of grounds captured between 400 & 800 Kruve doesn't tell us anything useful about the distribution characteristics. It's not a large enough interval to give any insights (as you can see because the grinders only landed 40% or less between the sieves.

The figures only tell us that the EK was clearly set much coarser than the others. It could have been set finer.

Stipulating 3:00 brew time +/-5sec makes no sense. The more water you have over the bed after last water is added, the bigger the variation in brew time & I find +/-12s to be pretty normal (double that over 100 brews).,


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't understand the comparison here. All of what Mark noted, but also that they knew the EK wasn't aligned. That throws everything out the window.

If you want to compare grinders like this, you have to dial in each grinder to the same dose and try to make the best cup you can with each. Dialling them to the same brew time and using a Kruve like that doesn't make any sense if you want to compare how good of a cup they can make.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

The EK produced fewer fines, more boulders and produced a lower TDS. It was clearly set at a coarser setting, the brew time is arbitrary here

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

